# What pads and compounds - DAS 6 Pro



## timk (Aug 26, 2009)

Right, sorry that this is a very clueless sounding question. I've ordered a DAS 6 Pro DA using the group buy discount and as a total novice to this I've no idea what pads and polishes/compounds to get with it. Has anyone got any pointers please or suggestions for a small selection of stuff which would enable me to get going. The ultimate target is my E39 M5 but I'll practice on other people's cars before that one....!:buffer: TIA


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Meguiars M105/M205 is always a good start. Or Sonax perfect finish for one step polishing job.


----------



## timk (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Fallenangel I will check those out. Any advice on pad selection for a beginner?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

timk said:


> Thanks Fallenangel I will check those out. Any advice on pad selection for a beginner?


Cant go wrong with Chemical Guys Hexlogic pads. For start few of orange ones, few white ones and few black ones will get you covered on all fronts. Orange for compunding (M105), white for polishing (M205) and black for glazes or liquid waxes. Be sure to always start with a least agressive pad and polish combo and work your way up eg, start with a white pad with a M205 and see if it's any improvements , if you are satisfied continue, if not orange pad and M205, etc etc. :buffer: enjoy


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I think before you practice on other peoples cars, you should get a panel from a scrap yard and practice your technique and get the feel of a DA first just incase you mess up someone's paint! Just practice first, as for compound+polish! pads! just go for what FallenAngel said.


----------



## delboy828 (Jan 9, 2009)

m105 is not an especially user friendly compound for anyone starting out.... Its short working time, the way it will bed down quickly when it goes over the flash point, It dries out too quick.. needs reviving and will clog the pad quicker than other products if its overworked, harder to buff away... You can get great results from it but it requires a bit more attention... the above things are less of an issue with 205 which is more user friendly... (as most finer polishes are)

I did this vid as a very basic starting point to get results... If your heart is set on a 2 stage.. then you could go with a S3 gold XXL and S40 combo on orange and white hex logic.

If your starting out then using the scholl range will be of massive benefit..


----------



## timk (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks all. Scrap panel may well be an idea before I destroy anyone's paint.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

timk said:


> Thanks all. Scrap panel may well be an idea before I destroy anyone's paint.


I would use Meg's 105--205 :buffer: Scholl range is good but not for some one starting off:wall:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

You are in the same boat I was in 18 months ago!

What no-one has asked is what do you want to achieve? correcting scratches? marring? swirls? or just applying polish?

Back then I had little idea what I was doing, I bought Megs Ultimate compound, Autoglym SRP, and Mer Deep Gloss Finishing Wax to go with my new DAS6 Pro

I acknowledge I'm still a total novice but don't reckon I chose too badly to start.
Only thing I did wrong*** was thinking the £2.30 Velcro polishing sponge pads from Toolstation would do the job, to be fair they are so soft they are practically useless but it did mean my first full machine polish, providing I'd washed, clayed and decontaminated well enough then there was little risk of causing any damage due to ignorance. (Especially on my hard BMW paint)

Since then I've bought some worthy pads and using the same products managed some light correction of swirls and marring and I'am proud of my efforts to date.

So my advice would be to use the least aggressive/abrasive combo and just give it a go. Using something like SRP contains fillers and the results are very encouraging and will make you want to take it up a notch to do some proper correction

Enjoy the journey!



_***ok, ok, the only thing for the purposes of this thread _


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

chongo said:


> I would use Meg's 105--205 :buffer: Scholl range is good but not for some one starting off:wall:


Hi Chongo,

Sorry off topic question,

After M105 / M205 what do you think would good Amigo or Lime primer on a white car,

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jam* said:


> Hi Chongo,
> 
> Sorry off topic question,
> 
> ...


Lime prime will certainly wet the finish afterwards but the added wetness will not last due to the oils will wash off straight away plus the cleanser has some bite I would take your time to jewel the paint with 205 on a soft pad to burnish the finish, then I would invest in some sonax nano paint sealant kit this will crisp the finish up nicely on white paint.
No need for amigo or lime prime let the 205 do its job, it does it job beautifully if you have time and patience.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Well while we're off topic but probably useful to the OP...

What's the difference or comparison between 205 and Ultimate Compound?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I started out with Meguairs but along time ago and not as agressive as above. Think ive got #80+83. 

Thinking about the problems described above with M105, what about M101? Supposedly lest dust and has a longer work time. Ive moved on from the Porter Cable 7424 and was going to upgrade to the G220 but went for the Flex 3401 and have Scholl compounds and LC HT pads, took more getting used to but very easy to use after a bit of practice


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Forsh said:


> Well while we're off topic but probably useful to the OP...
> 
> What's the difference or comparison between 205 and Ultimate Compound?


Ultimate Compound is nearer to 105 than 205


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Trip tdi said:


> Lime prime will certainly wet the finish afterwards but the added wetness will not last due to the oils will wash off straight away plus the cleanser has some bite I would take your time to jewel the paint with 205 on a soft pad to burnish the finish, then I would invest in some sonax nano paint sealant kit this will crisp the finish up nicely on white paint.
> No need for amigo or lime prime let the 205 do its job, it does it job beautifully if you have time and patience.


Thanks very much 
Dam !! already bought jet seal and now was thinking about something to put down before Jet seal like glaze or pre wax cleaner,

After fully cleaning and decontamination the plan was M105/205, some sort of glaze or pre wax cleanser, sealant then wax.

This would be my first time and i want to make sure I get I right and have the the items at hand before I start, this stage after polishing is totally confusing me glaze or cleanser.

Any recommendation or advice would be greatly appreciated

Cheers

Jason

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As above said is bang on, as after 205 you can go straight to your LSP, as for white then sealant is the best choice, like Sonax PNS , NPT all look great on white, but a good wash, Decon are very important! What LSP was you thinking of using?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Forsh said:


> Well while we're off topic but probably useful to the OP...
> 
> What's the difference or comparison between 205 and Ultimate Compound?


Personal experience I find ultimate compound has a longer working time than 105, less dust and sling but 105 has more bite and better at faster correction, best by their range is m101 by a long shot, I would place ultimate compound below 105 in the range for cut.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

/chemical-guys-ez-glaze-with-acrylic-shine-ii and Jet seal 109 on top is your best choice.


----------



## Ecce (Mar 29, 2011)

Another Newbie chiming in, tomorrow I was all set to polish ickle brabus, it's Silver and was going to use 105 then 205

Now I've decided to use 105 on the scratches I want to try to improve/remove then just do the rest of the car with 205. Am not looking for perfection on this attempt, moreover an improvement (will be attacking stone chips another day).

I've been thinking of a glaze but going to go straight to BH cleaner-polish then BH Auto-Balm on the skirts and possibly the front end then either Finis Wax or Hydra-Wax on the rest of the bodywork.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jam* said:


> Thanks very much
> Dam !! already bought jet seal and now was thinking about something to put down before Jet seal like glaze or pre wax cleaner,
> 
> After fully cleaning and decontamination the plan was M105/205, some sort of glaze or pre wax cleanser, sealant then wax.
> ...


If I was in your shoes I would order some gtechniq panel wipe, wipe down after 105 plus the final stages of the 205 fully to clean the surface of oils and residue; as you have jet seal stick with that and add layers after every second wash and take it from there, if you find the protection not as good order some sonax nano paint kit this will step it up a level :thumb:


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Right now as far as wax I have only bought C.G xxx hardcore or I could use jet seal but was thinking of putting that under the wax, I kinda went nuts and bought quite a lot as it was addictive, now really just want to make sure I got it covered for one complete detail as I keep adding QDs, clay bars and MF 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Trip tdi said:


> ...I would place ultimate compound below 105 in the range for cut.


Arguably UC better for a novice then?


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Trip tdi said:


> If I was in your shoes I would order some gtechniq panel wipe, wipe down after 105 plus the final stages of the 205 fully to clean the surface of oils and residue; as you have jet seal stick with that and add layers after every second wash and take it from there, if you find the protection not as good order some sonax nano paint kit this will step it up a level :thumb:


Great thanks

I have CarPro Eraser would that work ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Jam* said:


> Great thanks
> 
> I have CarPro Eraser would that work ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe a dedicated thread might be worth while?


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Forsh said:


> Maybe a dedicated thread might be worth while?


Good point and thanks for the advice on UC much appreciated

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jam* said:


> Great thanks
> 
> I have CarPro Eraser would that work ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes that will work:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Forsh said:


> Arguably UC better for a novice then?


Its certainly less dusty but I like the longer working time, ultimate compound is great on vauxhall paints I find, with 105 with a foam pad you will not get any damage done but it will correct nice on harder paints, I like ultimate compound for a freshen up on small sections of the car but I do use not use this compound for a full correction.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Jam* said:


> Great thanks
> 
> I have CarPro Eraser would that work ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Eraser will be fine for the job :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just as an aside, Megs have said their rinseless wash (D114?) will remove any residue from their polishes. It is a huge shame Megs have stopped importing this into the UK


----------



## timk (Aug 26, 2009)

Just to update the thread, I received a package for my birthday, which, for better or worse contained the following mixture of stuff:

DAS 6 Pro polisher
Chemical Guys Hex Logic pads: 6" white and black pads, and a 5.5" green pad.
A bottle of Scholl S20 Black
A bottle of Scholl S40

Before I get cracking, I assume I'm going to need the following:

Some of those waffle weave towel things;
Some clay (Bilt Hamber?);
Some masking tape.

And with that, I'm off to CYC to order some goodies. Anything else I need? Have already got some Auto Glym HD wax and some Colinite 845 I think.
I assume those will have to go on by hand after the DA fun is over.

Will be practising on a 15yr old black Mk4 Golf for starters, and watching the Junkman's vids again.


----------



## crouch74 (Apr 19, 2016)

You can't go wrong with Scholl S20 black on hard paint work. It really is a one step compound and polish. I used with blue spinner pad on my very hard Audi paint and it did really do a good job


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

great reading, and the video was a good watch.

did my first DA play yesterday, reading more i didnt do a very good job :-( but at least no damage done!

got the argos DA (im soooo poor) and used maguiars scratch x, ulitmate polish and wax. used the same soft yellow pad it came with :-/

thinking of getting some of the chemical pads but unsure what the colours are and which to buy! cars a black golf with minor swirls but been balck really show up in the sun!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

The junkmans videos are good

But you aren't getting anywhere with vw paint and a white pad


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Dougnorwich said:


> The junkmans videos are good
> 
> But you aren't getting anywhere with vw paint and a white pad


as VW paint is quite hard?

the pad was yellow but soft so does that mean its the equivalent of a 'white' polishing pad?


----------

